# Varicose vein removal...



## MTBKJB (Aug 14, 2005)

I'm looking to get some laser surgery to close up some main veins in my legs. Anyone have experience with this? Did it effect your performance during racing, endurance rides, or effect your beer consumption? I would think losing the use of large veins in the legs would somehow lessen circulation etc... But the doctor says the vein doesnt work properly anyhow, so losing it does not matter. Any words is much appreciated.

Cheers.


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I'm not a medical professional so take this for what it is. My business works with people that have chronic edema. I've been doing this for 3 years and I've seen quite a few cases where people had those procedures done and then developed edema. But, none of these people had good fitness habits. 

I'm skeptical of cutting anything out for the sake of appearance.


----------



## FisherCaliber (Apr 1, 2010)

I had bad varicose veins in my right leg. I was told that the condition can be hereditary and then was made worse by breaking the same leg twice 16 years apart.

I got to the point where I had a leg and calf that were permanently enlarged with edema. I then started developing small ulcers on the inside of my ankle that would weep serous fluid. I also experienced aching and some cramping.

The condition is called chronic venous insufficiency.

In 2007 I had my greater saphenous vein closed using a laser. I also had some smaller veins removed using the traditional ligate and strip method.

In a nutshell, the swelling went down, the ulcers healed and did not reoccur and the pain stopped.

I'm a 52 year old recreational mtn bike rider and I compete in motorcycle observed trials. From what I can tell the surgery hasn't been a negative in any way.

I was told that this is a progressive thing, so I suppose more suprises lie in wait. I'll tackle them as they come up.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Fruita Girl (Dec 29, 2007)

I had lazer vein surgery a few years ago in both legs. It was not a good experience and wish I had not had the surgery. My legs hurt when I rode for about 3 years after. The pain has stopped but I still have no snap in my legs. They are always tired, I imagine due to lack of circulation. It is much harder to stay in shape now. Good luck and I wish you well!


----------



## ksitek (Jul 27, 2010)

I'm 43, ride Downhill, all mtn, run a couple times a week- I had laser surgery done about 5 years ago. My surgery was definitely not for looks- the major valve in each leg leaks, allowing blood thru, causing varicose veins, (bruises from crashes are especially nasty) swelling at the ankles and they ached all the time, felt very heavy, even causing me to lose sleep. 

bottom Line: i had a couple days recovery, was told not to bike for 2 weeks, and was a huge improvement in how my legs felt. No problems with loss of power that i can tell. I wish i had done it sooner. 

It really depends on your specific problem and the method of surgery. i can't speak to any concerns with clotting, they said i was at low risk.


----------

